
Persuasion Triggers in Web Design - duck
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/11/29/persuasion-triggers-in-web-design/
======
Hexstream
Uh?? I thought they gave you a sample chapter so that you can see if the book
interests you, not so that you'll feel obliged to buy the whole book to return
this "favor".

